# Rank Your Brand - Top 3



## GuyColangelo (Apr 1, 2014)

For me:

Moen
Delta
Kohler













And if you made me pick, in the bottom of the trap is AS.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

GuyColangelo said:


> For me: Moen Delta Kohler And if you made me pick, in the bottom of the trap is AS.


Brand of what? Since you didn't specify.... 

Smith and Wesson
Glock
Remington


And for those of you who say it's not plumbing related you've never plumbed on the south side of Chicago.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Ace in the hole- Simer -aqua knot


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Aqua Source, Glacier Bay, Price Pfister....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Mix-it...it's my only go to, no need for any others


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Mix-it...it's my only go to, no need for any others


lol....had to fix one today. pre 1968 with a long retaining nut. 3rd supply house had 1 left and the owner told me they're not restocking them. Actually really easy to rebuild and durable.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Magnum
Trojan
Durex


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Red, blonde, brunette.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

kohler
kohler
kohler


some days good 
some days bad
some days worst


still better than anything sold at menards and warranty is great. where i live ( 20 minutes from kohler) there is an employee sale. everyone employee around here can go. it is all prototypes, returns, and rejects on the sale. it sucks. everything has something wrong with it. missing parts from a display model or... but the customer thought they got a good deal! :furious:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Aqua Source, Glacier Bay, Price Pfister....


Rate your favorite junk?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Rate your favorite junk?


Peerless!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Glacier bay
LDR
Pegasus


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Kohler
Delta
AO smith


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Lochinvar

Laars

A.O. Smith


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Water Works

2. Bath Fitter

3. Nobody cares about #3


----------

